# Online fly supply



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you tie your own flies? Where do you order materials from? 

I had come to depend on a local shop for all my supplies......and they are no longer in business....I'm watching my feather supply dwindle. 

I'm looking for quality saddle hackle at an affordable price. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Chuckanddeb.com from ohio city,OH. They only do online though.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I get most of mine from Mad River outfitters. Mostly I buy in the shop but I do order online occassionly. Their shipping is free for $25 +.
I also get most of my hooks and some bead heads from Allen fly fishing. Love their hooks and price are really good.
Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Hagensfish has a lot of stuff even Cabela's or basspro websites fishusa to


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

I use http://www.fullingmill.com/ for nearly everything, with the exception of local steelhead patterns.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

hook and hackle http://www.hookhack.com/
the fly shop https://www.theflyshop.com/
feathercraft https://www.feather-craft.com/
caddisfly shop https://www.caddisflyshop.com/fly-tying.html
and of course orvis or cabela's


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You could say I'm partial, but I order mostly from https://store.flyfishfood.com/Default.asp

Quick order turnaround, heck of a selection, and always friendly advice if you need it.


----------

